# Workbench leveling feet on the cheap.



## Twmaster (May 17, 2010)

I recently built a new workbench to mount my Atlas lathe on. It's good stout thing. However the floor in my workshop (garage) is awful. Far from level.

So I made a set of feet out of junk treadmill parts. The disks are leftover plastic wheels from a pair of treadmills I gutted for motors/controller. Also the hardware was leftover from the gutted treadmills. The only parts I had to buy are the T-nuts (blind nuts) to put into the bottom of the workbench legs. I spent a whole $2.98 with tax for the 4.

The bolts are 2-1/2" long 3/8" carriage bolts. 

The wheels are 2-3/4" diameter.





I milled down the hub in the center to put the head of the bolt just a hair inside the rim of the wheels.







Then I took a 1/16" end mill and using the hand wheels on the mill for positioning cut out a 3/8" square for the head of the bolt to nest into.




End result. 







Was fun, easy and dirt cheap. It's amazing what you can make from junk sometimes.


----------



## Deanofid (May 17, 2010)

Those came out neat, Mike. The little end mill made a perfect looking pocket for the carriage bolts.
You get a lot of goodies out of a treadmill, dontcha?

Dean


----------



## Twmaster (May 17, 2010)

And they work great! It is amazing how much good stuff you can scavenge from various things.

I just finished building the bench have set it in place. Leveling was a snap. Leveled the back edge of the bench then the front. I used a small floor jack to lift the front to complete the front to rear leveling. A quick snugging of the jamb nuts and it's as close as my 4' carpenter's level will get let me get it.

I've never been much of a hammer and nails kinda construction guy but I can tell you I'm pleased as punch with the two workbenches I've built.

The arthritis in my hands/arms/shoulders is making it's self annoying so I may have to wait until tomorrow to set the lathe in place.


----------



## Stan (May 18, 2010)

Those make fine looking leveling feet. I am glad to see you got the message that you have to level the top of the bench and then make the length of the legs to fit.


----------

